# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  100 Мерседесов для абонентов Мегафон.

## alex1139

Вобщем на нашем местном форуме(celler.ru)появилось примерно следующее "100 Мерседесов за 100 дней для абонентов Мегафона".И ссылочка которая ведет на  :"http://": www.100za100.ru ну естественно на оф сайте Мегафона ни какой информации про это.Сходил по ссылке и почитал,улыбнуло.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pacificatore

загляните на сайт МегаФона 1 сентября. Информация там появится. Это не мошенничество.

----------


## ed13

Без разницы, мегафон затевает эту штуку или кто-то еще... При цене СМС-ки в 35,40 (почти полтора бакса) это мошенничество в любом случае... Тем более, что во всяких рекламах, которыми будет все завалено, если это действительно мегафон, цена будет указана петитом в самом неприметном месте...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Итак мы имеем дело с очень крупным официальным лохотроном -  :"http://": megafon.ru/lp/100za100/index.html

я не знаю как в других браузерах, а в SeaMonkey прочитать цену sms на оф сайте НЕВОЗМОЖНО

----------


## Kuzz

> я не знаю как в других браузерах, а в SeaMonkey


От браузера там ничего не зависит.. "Микротекст" - картинка (слегка увеличен шрифт):

----------


## DoSTR

Совсем как развод: *Отправьте SMS с текстом "Я НЕ ЛОХ" на номер ***, чем больше SMS вы отправите, тем больше вы не ЛОХ.*

 Мегафон тоже можно было бы прижать(но у них формулировка "лотерея"):
Цитата:
 Закон № 244-ФЗ «О государственном регулировании деятельности по организации и проведению азартных игр и о внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты Российской Федерации» ...
 вышеназванный *закон запрещает* «* деятельность по организации и проведению азартных игр*  с использованием информационно-телекоммуникационных сетей, в том числе сети Интернет, а также средств связи, *в том числе подвижной связи*». Другими словами, фискалы считают проведение этой и аналогичных интерактивных игр незаконными (подобные программы выходят также на каналах ТНТ, РЕН ТВ, «Столица»).

P.S.
Действие этого Федерального закона не распространяется на деятельность по организации и проведению лотерей  :Sad:

----------


## pacificatore

Ндаа, удивляюсь я на Вас....
Почему, например, ни у кого не вызывают вопросов лотерейные билетики? Стоят они не на много дешевле, а вот всё остальное абсолютно одинаково с этой лотереей. Разница только в том, что билетики бумажные, а в этом случае вместо билетиков смс. Вас же никто не заставляет тупо посылать смс, не спросив о его стоимости. Зайди на сайт, позвони в справочную - узнай. Ну а если тебе лень, то это твои проблемы.

Желающих серьёзно обсудить эту тему приглашаю в свой ЖЖ  :"http://": pacificatore.livejournal.com/5901.html

Сразу предупреждаю, что флудеров и флеймогонов буду банить, не взыщите, а на все вменяемые комментарии дам вменяемый ответ.

----------


## pacificatore

Ну вот, как я и ожидал, никто не готов обсуждать эту тему на серьёзном уровне.
А один ****, видимо, чтобы ещё раз доказать себе, что он крутышка анонимом написал "1 нах, аффтар мудаг" =). Видимо, кроме этого ничего он из себя выжать не мог. Как и обещал, этот коммент я удалил.

Не теряю надежды, что кто-нибудь, всё-таки сможет мне сказать, что же ему не нравится в этой акции и почему он думает, что это лохотрон.

----------


## drongo

Ну если так просите, я выскажу своё мнение.
Чтобы не было лохотрона, нужно убрать опцию повторного голосования,чтобы увеличить что либо :Wink: 1 номер сотового должен давать право отправить только 1 смс, чтобы участвовать в лотерее. При повторной попытке отправки, деньги с клиента не должны сниматься.Захотят увеличить шанс, пусть покупают больше линий(то есть самих номеров), ведь именно увеличение клиентов/номеров абонентов и есть цель данной рекламной компании.
А с теперешними условиями это явный лохотрон.
P.S. Да ещё 14 лет, по моему загнули, дети , что с них взять то ? до 18 лет поднять планку.

----------


## alex1139

Участником может стать только тот кто заказал услугу доступа к информационному WAP ресурсу mp.infon.ru.А это то ещё зачем?Ах да какой же я глупый,ведь ни кто же ни кого не заставляет от туда скачивать котент. 
pacificatore. 
Если всё написанне вами выше адресовано мне то: 
1.Я не собираюсь себе или кому то что то доказывать.Я всего лишь выложил здесь информацию и сказал где я её нашел. 
2.Выражения пожалуйста выбирайте,не на базаре находитесь или бы пользуясь анонимностью можете позволить себе оскорблять других участников форума? 
3.Почему вы так усердно защищаете эту акцию,в чем ваш интерес?

----------


## Exxx

> 3.Почему вы так усердно защищаете эту акцию,в чем ваш интерес?


Просто человек любит свою работу, и компанию в которой работает.  :Wink:

----------


## pacificatore

*drongo*

Ага, спасибо, отвечаю:



> Чтобы не было лохотрона, нужно убрать опцию повторного голосования,чтобы увеличить что либо1 номер сотового должен давать право отправить только 1 смс, чтобы участвовать в лотерее.


Интересно, Вы можете купить хоть 1000 билетов лотереи, отправить 200 штрих-кодов от кубиков магги, 400 крышечек от весёлого молочника, почему Вам надо запретить отправить больше 1 смс? где логика?



> При повторной попытке отправки, деньги с клиента не должны сниматься.


Почему при повторной попытке деньги не должны сниматься? Вам второй лотерейный билет бесплатно дают? Или вторую бутылку пепси-колы с крышкой для акции Вам даром отдают? Нет. Так почему последующие смс должны быть бесплатны?



> Захотят увеличить шанс, пусть покупают больше линий(то есть самих номеров), ведь именно увеличение клиентов/номеров абонентов и есть цель данной рекламной компании.


Не совсем понимаю, о чём Вы говорите. какие линии? Нет Вы не правы. Цель данной акции - получение прибыли, а не новых абонентов.



> А с теперешними условиями это явный лохотрон.
> P.S. Да ещё 14 лет, по моему загнули, дети , что с них взять то ? до 18 лет поднять планку.


Я так и не понял какие у Вас основания считать эту лотерею лохотроном. P.S. Паспорт у нас со скольки лет получают? С 14. :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

*alex1139*



> Участником может стать только тот кто заказал услугу доступа к информационному WAP ресурсу mp.infon.ru.А это то ещё зачем?Ах да какой же я глупый,ведь ни кто же ни кого не заставляет от туда скачивать котент.


 не совсем понял к чему Вы это? Контент скачивать Вас действительно никто не заставляет.



> Если всё написанне вами выше адресовано мне то: 
> 1.Я не собираюсь себе или кому то что то доказывать.Я всего лишь выложил здесь информацию и сказал где я её нашел.


Я и не прошу Вас кому-либо что-то где-то  доказывать. Я прошу лишь объективно подходить к данной теме. 



> 2.Выражения пожалуйста выбирайте,не на базаре находитесь или бы пользуясь анонимностью можете позволить себе оскорблять других участников форума?


Укажите, пожалуйста, где я оскорбляю участников форума, и кого именно?



> 3.Почему вы так усердно защищаете эту акцию,в чем ваш интерес?


Как чётко написано в профиле моего ЖЖ, я являюсь сотрудником МегаФона и мне не безразлично, что говорят и пишут о моей компании. В пределах своих возможностей, компетенции и полномочий, я стараюсь (на абсолютно добровольных началах) помогать, объяснять, разъяснять информацию о МегаФоне.

А, и чтобы меня не обвиняли в какой то анонимности, я зарегистрировался на этом форуме =)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Просто человек любит свою работу, и компанию в которой работает.


Совершенно верно  :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 19 минут*




> http://www.megafon.ru/lp/100za100/index.html
> 
> я не знаю как в других браузерах, а в SeaMonkey прочитать цену sms на оф сайте НЕВОЗМОЖНО


Действительно. Я  укажу ответственному лицу на это и попрошу внести в макет изменения.

Однако, хочу отметить, что на действительно официальном  сайте акции www.100za100.ru стоимость SMS указана нормальным размером шрифта и выделена красным цветом.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

2pacificatore
а я все равно сомневаюсь что простные смертные получат хоть один из обещанных автомобилей... и так известно что все призы делятся между родственниками и друзьями сотрудников или вручаются стратегическим партнерам. 
про получение прибыли вы правильно сказали. отправлю я одну смс или сто одну шансов выиграть у меня не будет. Потому что изначально никакие призы никому дарить не собираются. 
Я ничего не имею конкретно против МегаФона, остальные лотереи и розыгрыши с подобными правилами я тоже считаю лохотроном.

----------


## alex1139

pacificator. Сейчас к сожелению нет возможности вам ответити так как я хочу потому что пишу через Опера мини.Завтра если будет время отвечу с компьютера.

----------


## pacificatore

*ScratchyClaws
*Если Вы сомневаетесь принципиально, как, например, Фома неверующий из Библии, то я думаю, сколько бы я Вас не убеждал в обратном, Вы останетесь при своём мнении, но на всякий случай приведу несколько аргументов ЗА честность викторины.
Лотерея зарегистрирована в Минфине и отслеживается налоговой.МегаФон и Мобикон - две солидные компании, которые в одночасье никуда не денутся. Им просто не выгодно рисковать репутациейНикакого смысла нет что-то делить между своими, так как а) у своих и так всё есть б) если Вы выиграйте машину Вы будете рассказывать об этом всем своим друзьям, а Ваши друзья своим друзьям, что МегаФон это круто. :Wink: А если машину "отдадут" "своему", то тут особо не порассказываешь - сразу все поймут КАК ты выиграл :Cheesy: Если Вам кажется, что 100 мерседесов это очень большие деньги, то вспомните про более чем 38 миллионов абонентов МегаФона и Вы поймёте, что эти деньги отобьются очень легко и рисковать совсем не обязательно.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*




> pacificator. Сейчас к сожелению нет возможности вам ответити так как я хочу потому что пишу через Опера мини.Завтра если будет время отвечу с компьютера.


ок, буду ждать.

Вот, кстати примеры лотереи Сбербанка. Его то вряд ли кто-нибудь в лохотроне обвинит: http://www.ap4e.ru/contents/news/news/20061109.shtm
www.sbrf.ru/ruswin/tar/news/MDR2007/pravila.pdf
http://www.zubsb.ru/fiz/cards/extr/holidays.html

Принцип тот же самый, только призов у МегаФона больше =)

----------


## Kuzz

*pacificatore*, 



> а не размазывая сопли по форуму.


Видимо это место вызвало у *alex1139* реакцию 



> 2.Выражения пожалуйста выбирайте


Все-же обыкновенное выражение своего ИМХО - это не "размазывание соплей".





> P.S. Паспорт у нас со скольки лет получают? С 14.


 А со скольки лет имеют право голоса на выборах? Со скольки лет уходят в армию?
Со скольки лет вступают в *полные* гражданские права и обязанности?





> прочитать цену sms на оф сайте НЕВОЗМОЖНО


что дает возможность для разнообразных кривотолков..
С одной стороны, есть возможность сослаться на "опубликованное" но нечитабельное указание цены СМС; с другой - можно заявить (в случае необходимости) об отсутствии такового текста на оф. сайте компании
(дескать: картинки, отдаленно напоминающие какой-то текст...)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

pacificatore
 вот как раз у сбербанка очень часто главные призы получают директора всяких компаний... с чего бы вдруг?

----------


## pacificatore

*Kuzz*, ага, понятно, нет, я не имел ввиду никого из отписавшихся до того поста. Слова относились к анониму, оставившему коммент у меня в ЖЖ.



> со скольки лет имеют право голоса на выборах? Со скольки лет уходят в армию?
> Со скольки лет вступают в *полные* гражданские права и обязанности?


ну а причём здесь совершеннолетие? Ему же, действительно, не голосовать и не в армию идти. Я поинтересуюсь, почему именно с 14, но думаю, потому что именно с этого возраста человек может официально, сам на себя оформить мобильный телефон. Не забывайте специфику. 

про нечитабильную стоимость я уже писал, что попробую что-нибудь сделать.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

*ScratchyClaws*, хммм, если честно, не слежу за призёрами Сбера =) Могу отвечать только за себя - было проведено более 10 викторин на Северо-Западе с моим участием, все призы ушли совершенно обычным людям.

----------


## pig

> именно с 14, но думаю, потому что именно с этого возраста человек может официально, сам на себя оформить мобильный телефон.


Это с каких пор? Совсем недавно для этого требовалось заявление от родителей. А полная самостоятельность была только с восемнадцати.

----------


## pacificatore

> Это с каких пор? Совсем недавно для этого требовалось заявление от родителей. А полная самостоятельность была только с восемнадцати.


Мдя, действительно. Вы правы, только что уточнил у нашего ЦОА.
Я думал, что дело в паспорте.  :Upset:

----------


## drongo

*pacificatore*, Я считаю, что это  "аллергическая" реакция  выработанная 15 годами жизни в Израиле  :Wink: В тот момент как звонят и радостно сообщают, что вы выиграли в лотерею или предлагают прислать смс дабы увеличить шанс выигрыша, хочу заметить никогда не указывают- на сколько именно в процентном отношении хотят увеличить этот шанс и какой интересно шанс самой лотереи без увеличения , кстати  у нас на обычных лотерейных билетах пишут  какой шанс выигрыша, хоть  маленькими цифрами, но всё же ;-)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

1. На самом деле несовершеннолетние могут совершать подобные сделки при наличии соответствующих условий. обратимся к ГК РФ:



> 2. Несовершеннолетние в возрасте от четырнадцати до восемнадцати лет вправе самостоятельно, без согласия родителей, усыновителей и попечителя:
> 1) распоряжаться своими заработком, стипендией и иными доходами;
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 4) совершать мелкие бытовые сделки и иные сделки, предусмотренные пунктом 2 статьи 28 настоящего Кодекса.


Т.Е. либо надо доказывать, что данная сделка попадает в категорию мелких бытовых (что индивидуально и зависит от "достатка" семьи), либо получать одобрение законных представителей-родителей. 
Вообщем позиция "Мегафона" спорная, для некоторых (обеспеченных детишек) данная сделка будет мелкой бытовой, а для некоторых нет. Либо дети тратят на данную акцию свои "заработок, стипендию и иные доходы".

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> кстати  у нас на обычных лотерейных билетах пишут  какой шанс выигрыша, хоть  маленькими цифрами, но всё же ;-)


100 автомобилей, разделить на количество абонентов мегафона (предположим что они по одной смс отправят)... боюсь количество ноликов после нуля с запятушкой на несколько строчек растянется...
да и не думаю что сотня смсок увеличит шансы на выигрыш....

----------


## pacificatore

> В тот момент как звонят и радостно сообщают, что вы выиграли в лотерею или предлагают прислать смс дабы увеличить шанс выигрыша, хочу заметить никогда не указывают- на сколько именно в процентном отношении хотят увеличить этот шанс и какой интересно шанс самой лотереи без увеличения , кстати  у нас на обычных лотерейных билетах пишут  какой шанс выигрыша, хоть  маленькими цифрами, но всё же ;-)


Правда пишут? Я, если честно, не покупал билетиков уже лет 25  :Smiley: .
В лотерее 100 за 100 указать шанс выигрыша невозможно, так как  количество "билетиков" не определяемо заранее, в отличие от бумажных билетиков, количество которых строго определённое.

Тут уместно провести аналогию с лотереями того же Сбера или Магги - количество покупок по банковской карте (конвертов со штрих-кодами) тоже не определяемо, но с каждой покупкой (конвертом) шансы возрастают.

Хотя и с лотерейными билетами тоже не всё однозначно: выигрыш уже в билетике, а не разыгрывается.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> 100 автомобилей, разделить на количество абонентов мегафона (предположим что они по одной смс отправят)... боюсь количество ноликов после нуля с запятушкой на несколько строчек растянется...
> да и не думаю что сотня смсок увеличит шансы на выигрыш....


100/32917000=*0,00000303* если не ошибся. Но реально шансы больше. Шансы увеличиваются - это как барабан с конвертами - если в барабане 1000 конвертов 1 из которых Ваш, то шанс 1/1000. Если Ваших конвертов 100, то шанс 100/1000 или 1/10

*Добавлено через 8 часов 45 минут*

*alex1139* так сегодня и не пришёл.... хотя сегодня ещё не кончилось...

----------


## alex1139

Ладно так напишу, до компьютера нет времени добраться. pacificatore. 
Автор мудаг,вот это вызвало мою реакцию но так как вы написали что это адресовано тому кто написал вам в ЖЖ то притензий нет. 
Вобщем тут уже написали то что я хотел в частности это касалось 14-и летнего  возраста участников акции и их частичной дееспособности.Тут конечно всё не однозначно вобщем как говорят Закон что дышло куда повернул туда и вышло.Хотя моё мнение что организаторы акции используют не совершенство нашего законодательства в целях получения наживы. 
Теперь давайте взглянем на обычную лотерею билетов то много но и призов тоже и начинаются они например от 100 рублей и заканчиваются каким нибудь главным призом.Вот если бы в этой акции было так же то эта акция бэла бы больше похоже на лотерею а не на лохотрон. 
Ну а по поводу лотереи Сбербанка скажу так Государство не на...шь.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*

Да ещё кое что. 
Если я не ошибаюсь то Мегафон доверил проведение акции третьему лицу.А почему?

----------


## pacificatore

*alex1139*, отвечаю:
Странно, я же написал, что это кто-то оставил такой коммент в моём ЖЖ.
с 14 летием разбираемся.
Согласен, в "обычной" лотерее есть горка маленьких призов и 1-3 больших, но чем же это лучше 100 больших призов? Или Вам менее обидно, потратив на билетики 100 рублей выиграть 20 рублей?

Если Вы внимательно ознакомитесь с правилами и порядком проведения лотереи, то увидите, что организатором проекта выступает INFON (ЗАО МОБИКОН).
Реализован он на базе платформы испанской фирмы LaNetro Zed. Последняя аффилирована с INFON: в феврале 2007 г. LaNetro Zed за $66,5 млн купила 52,6% акций британского контент-провайдера MonsterMob, который в декабре 2005 г. приобрел контроль над INFON (см. новость ComNews от 29 декабря 2005 г.). "Права использования платформы в России оформлены договором о технической поддержке между INFON и LaNetro Zed". LaNetro Zed с успехом провела аналогичные лотереи (с призами в виде автомобилей и квартир) в сотовых сетях различных стран мира (в частности, итальянского Vodafone), однако для России это первый опыт столь крупномасштабного розыгрыша. Компания LaNetro Zed - второй по величине европейский контент-провайдер.

Поэтому уместно говорить, что это провайдер выбрал нас для проведения такой крупной акции.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*




> Итак мы имеем дело с очень крупным официальным лохотроном - http://www.megafon.ru/lp/100za100/index.html
> 
> я не знаю как в других браузерах, а в SeaMonkey прочитать цену sms на оф сайте НЕВОЗМОЖНО


Как и обещал, я связался со своими коллегами и попросил их исправить ситуацию. Результат не такой впечатляющий, как я расчитывал, но теперь текст можно прочитать и увеличить.
Смотрим
http://www.megafon.ru/lp/100za100/index.html

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Похоже этой теме место в оффтопе. Поправьте меня если я ошибся.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Как и обещал, я связался со своими коллегами и попросил их исправить ситуацию. Результат не такой впечатляющий, как я расчитывал, но теперь текст можно прочитать и увеличить.


вот... теперь это по крайней мере ЧЕСТНЫЙ лохотрон 
_*прикрываюсь зонтиком на случай летящих в мою сторону помидоров*_

----------


## pacificatore

> вот... теперь это по крайней мере ЧЕСТНЫЙ лохотрон 
> _*прикрываюсь зонтиком на случай летящих в мою сторону помидоров*_


 :No:  не лохотрон это. Вон уже 2 победителя, один в МегаФон-Новосибирск, второй в МегаФон  Северо-Запад. 
_*подкидывая на руке вкусную спелую краснодарскую помидорку*_

----------


## drongo

Я думаю, пока не будет чёткого определения в законе что такое лохотрон , а что нет - каждый будет трактовать как хочет  :Wink: Ведь для кого-то и обычная лотерея и есть лохотрон  :Wink: 
Для меня это лохотрон и ничего с этим поделать нельзя ;-)

----------


## pacificatore

Насколько я понимаю в законе есть чёткое определение, что такое лохотрон. Только лохотрон там называется мошенническими действиями или чем-то вроде этого и подразумевает явный обман и невозможность выиграть в принципе.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Слова лохотрон в законе нет  :Smiley:

----------


## Exxx

Никак не мог пропустить столь бурную дискуссию в оффтопе. Тем более что *pacificatore* так жаждет отзывов.



> Не теряю надежды, что кто-нибудь, всё-таки сможет мне сказать, что же ему не нравится в этой акции и почему он думает, что это лохотрон.


Первое, и основное. Фраза: "отправь смс на номер хххх", у здравомыслящих людей давно ассоциируется с кидаловом, разводом на бабки, идиотскими безвыигрышными конкурсами по ТВ. 

Второе. Отличие от других лотерей очень большое - не понятно, каков шанс выигрыша.



> Тут уместно провести аналогию с лотереями того же Сбера или Магги - *количество покупок* по банковской карте тоже не определяемо, но с каждой покупкой шансы возрастают.


Нет, тут это неуместно. Потому что, отослав 35.4 рублей на номер хххх, никакой покупки я не совершу. Разве только за покупку считать мифический шанс выиграть автомобиль. 

И, наконец, третье.



> 100/32917000=0,00000303 если не ошибся. Но реально шансы больше. Шансы увеличиваются - это как барабан с конвертами - если в барабане 1000 конвертов 1 из которых Ваш, то шанс 1/1000. Если Ваших конвертов 100, то шанс 100/1000 или 1/10


Нет, реально шансы скорее всего не больше. 
А дело в том, что не вы один такой умный\глупый, будете отсылать повторные смски. 
И на практике Ваш пример мог бы выглядеть так:
В барабане 1.000 конвертов, 10 из них выигрышные. У барабана толчется 10 млн. человек. Вы покупаете 1 конверт, остальные 999 достаются другим 999ти счастливчикам. Вы уже готовы вскрыть конверт, но тут организатор объявляет, что на самом деле конвертов не 1.000, а 100.000, просто они все сразу не влезли в барабан. Вы, как разумный человек, прежде чем броситься раскупать остальные 99.000 конвертов, хотите проверить свой. А вдруг 1 из 10 выигрышей там? Но нет! Правила лотереи не позволяют совершить такое злодеяние, пока не раскуплены все 100.000 конвертов.

Говоря проще, у механизма Meгaфoновской «лотереи» есть несколько больших минусов для участников «лотереи»:
1)	Непонятно какую вероятность выигрыша даёт одна смска.
2)	Непонятно на сколько увеличивается вероятность выигрыша с каждой следующей смской.
3)И мне лично непонятно, какого черта такие кривые и сомнительные лотереи разрешены в нашем государстве.

 :165:  100/30.000.000 = 0.00000333 * 100% = 0.000333%. 
Т.е. несмотря на всё вышеописанное и исходя из Вашей логики, с помощью дополнительных смсок можно увеличить шанс выигрыша. 
Хммм, ну что же, живо себе это представляю. 
0.000333% * 1000смс = 0.33%.
Т.е. чтобы добиться шанса в 1% (при условии, что только вы один отсылаете дополнительные смски) надо отправить Meгaфoну 3000 ЕВРО. Удачи вам  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

> чтобы добиться шанса в 1% (при условии, что только вы один отсылаете дополнительные смски) надо отправить Mегафoну 3000 ЕВРО.


Это по цене уже мерс или ещё нет?

----------


## pacificatore

> Первое, и основное. Фраза: "отправь смс на номер хххх", у здравомыслящих людей давно ассоциируется с кидаловом, разводом на бабки, идиотскими безвыигрышными конкурсами по ТВ. 
> 
> Второе. Отличие от других лотерей очень большое - не понятно, каков шанс выигрыша.
> 
> Нет, тут это неуместно. Потому что, отослав 35.4 рублей на номер хххх, никакой покупки я не совершу. Разве только за покупку считать мифический шанс выиграть автомобиль. 
> 
> 3)И мне лично непонятно, какого черта такие кривые и сомнительные лотереи разрешены в нашем государстве.
> 
>  100/30.000.000 = 0.00000333 * 100% = 0.000333%. 
> ...


 :Cheesy:  рад, что дискуссия не утихает!
отвечаю.
1. "дети за отцов не в ответе". да это плохо, но вины нашей тут нет
2. а в лотереях с покупками, где каждая покупка = конверту в барабане = смске, шанс понятен? НЕТ!

Уместно - за 35,4 руб. Вы получаете возможность скачать картинку мелодию и т.п. - это и есть "кубик Магги", другое дело надо ли оно Вам, но юридически всё корректно.

3. Учитывая мои комментарии на 2 страницах и разрешения МинФина это лотерея не выглядит такой уж кривой и сомнительной  :Wink: 

3000 евро за новый мерс? Подгоните? штук 5 возьму.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> 3000 евро за новый мерс? Подгоните? штук 5 возьму.


это за шанс в 1%... тот самый 1 из 100 в барабане с конвертами... 

кстати вы говорите что 2 мерса уже выиграны? значит и шанс уменьшился...
и вообще можно по подробнее про механизм распределения призов???




> Уместно - за 35,4 руб. Вы получаете возможность скачать картинку мелодию и т.п. - это и есть "кубик Магги", другое дело надо ли оно Вам, но юридически всё корректно.


а это не крутовато для картинки или мелодии? с учетом того, что нужно ещё за пользование мобильным интернетом платить?

----------


## pacificatore

> это за шанс в 1%... тот самый 1 из 100 в барабане с конвертами... 
> кстати вы говорите что 2 мерса уже выиграны? значит и шанс уменьшился...
> и вообще можно по подробнее про механизм распределения призов???
> 
> а это не крутовато для картинки или мелодии? с учетом того, что нужно ещё за пользование мобильным интернетом платить?


Уже 3 мерса выиграно.
подробнее о механизме распределения призов можно почитать на сайте лотереи
=) ну например киндер делис за 30 рублей  мне кажется тоже крутоватым

Кстати, вот что бывает, если ты блондинко http://damochka.ru/dnevnik/read.phtm...=80171741&rp=0

----------


## anton_dr

> Уже 3 мерса выиграно.


4

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Кстати, вот что бывает, если ты блондинко http://damochka.ru/dnevnik/read.phtm...0171741&rp =0


мну не блондинко мну РЫЖАЯ  :Sunny: 

и самый главный нюанс, у меня блин-лайн и мтс и ни разу не мегафон

----------


## Iceman

> Кстати, вот что бывает, если ты блондинко http://damochka.ru/dnevnik/read.phtm...=80171741&rp=0


1. Паааапрашу блондинок не трогать!
2. На кой ляд здесь вообще реклама мегафона?

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*




> и самый главный нюанс, у меня блин-лайн и мтс и ни разу не мегафон


Вот это правильно! :Smiley:

----------


## pacificatore

как я понимаю, основная дискуссия по теме закончена. Всем спасибо за участие =)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭ, а я , а пра мну забили да?
Короче, как официальный абонент Мегафона в г.Чита (слыхали про такой?), заявляю.

Вот пришла мне СМС от 05.09.2007 года (может Вам номер сказать?).
Вопрос. 
Почему, когда было уже разыграно несколько автомобилей, ВЫ МНУ тут грите - типа 100 - за 100 бла-бла-бла.
Отвественность чуем в лотереях, рекламах и т.д. за правдоподобность получения инфы? Кста - статья! Тока нинада мну грить типа 1. Это филиал - на эта я скажу - мну пабарабану - я официальный клиент, и мну пабарабану кто эта филиал или нет - есть бумага - отвечайте за базар и по закону, между прочим. 2. Ошипка связи и т.д. - мну тожи пабарабану - что в Договоре Вашем прописано, а в законе про рекламу, а про "проведение лотерей"?? а я ищо Вам полгорода с населением в 400 тысяч человек при желании найду о времени получения СМС. 




> Никакого смысла нет что-то делить между своими, так как а) у своих и так всё есть


 ГЕНИАЛЬНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Действительно, а нафига козе баян?
Модеры, срочно перенесите - в раздел ЮМОР, так говорит _официальный представитель компании Мегафон о проведении лотереи._ Писец. Ну да ладно. 

Про 14 летие меня вообще позабавило.
Давайте вспомним.




> P.S. Паспорт у нас со скольки лет получают? С 14.
> .....................
> потому что именно с этого возраста человек может официально, сам на себя оформить мобильный телефон. Не забывайте специфику.





> с 14 летием разбираемся.


 Круто для компании, имеющей море юристов... - с другой стороны - симка и телефон разные вещи - все зависит от разных факторов, ну да ладно...
Кстати, а в нормальное казино Вы можете попасть в 14 лет? А почему? Это Вам пища для размышления. Да и не в казино даже дело. 
А вообще Вы по курсу, со скольки лет можно иметь право участвовать в подобных лотереях на законных основаниях? А со скольки лет выдаются выигрыши? А ну-ка, угадайте с первой попытки, со скольки? 
Указывать нужно обязательно.
Идем далее.



> более 10 викторин на Северо-Западе с моим участием, все призы ушли совершенно обычным людям.


Эээ.
- При покупке 10 унитазных бачков Вы получаете 1 рулон туалетной бумаги бесплатно. 
Знакомо?
Теперь вопросы. Вы проводили лотерею? Или компания? А призы были какие, если не секрет? 




> В лотерее 100 за 100 указать шанс выигрыша невозможно, так как количество "билетиков" не определяемо заранее, в отличие от бумажных билетиков, количество которых строго определённое


Да, действительно, вот ту Вы правы. Кстати, все расчеты Выше нереальны.
Приведу пример. 
Я купил 1%, мой друг еще 1%, жена 1% и т.д. А кто отправил по несколько СМС - их шансы снижаются, естественно. 



> Уместно - за 35,4 руб. Вы получаете возможность скачать картинку мелодию и т.п.


 С юридической точки зрения и тут Вы правы. Словосочетание "получаете возможность", не говорит ни о чем, например о 100% Вашей ответственности, гарантии и т.д.

Итак. Еще раз открываю телефон и смотрю СМС ( с комментариями в курсиве).
"Игра года!" _(юридически не подкопаешься - Ваше право как называть, хоть игра столетия)_ 
"Лотерея для абонентов Мегафон - 100 дней - 100 мерседесов!" _(как я уже заметил ранее - даты смотрим - и сравниваем скока дней, а скока мерсов, тока ни нужна мну апять грить - типа 97 дней - 97 мерсов - про высшую математику и теорию вероятности слышали, я уже не говорю про увеличение количества наивных?)_ 
"отправь СМС...."
"Стоимость 35,4 руб" _(ага - типа 35,4 сюда, 1,5 туда, еще прау рублей хз куда... - Вы реальные цены указывать будете, аль эта сикред? - для ачереднога абмана, падумашь народ ищо на десяток другой лямов кинуть, нигде (ЗАМЕТЬТЕ!) не учитываемых, кстати, - аааа, тупею ... а вот и он ... - афициальный налок гасударству гатофф)_ 
"Справка +74957862120" _(а чо у Мегафона неду бисплатных намероффф? Аль как раньшы было замечена, третья фирма праводит? Епть... запыл, сафсем запыл, акция года, блин)_ 

А ну-ка, да-ва-й-ка... Есь чо сказать?
ПРО НЕДОСТОВЕРНОСТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИИ? И ЕЕ НЕСООТВЕСТВИЕ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ???????????????????????????????

Кста, а Мегафон рулит у нас, МТС - нереально - качество г... - то и слышишь - але, Урий, УРий, прием", а вот Мегафон рулит, что тут сказать.

----------


## pacificatore

*orvman*, 
Отвечаю,
*ой как хочется мне на такие посты жестко ответить, но так как меня тут обозвали "официальным представителем надо марку держать  :Wink: *
1. текст рекламной смс: "Игра года! Лотерея для абонентов МегаФон - 100 дней - 100 Мерседесов! Отправь СМС на номер 1000! Стоим. 34.5 руб....." В смс нигде не написано, что ОСТАЛОСЬ 100 машин и 100 дней. Реклама по телевидению началась с 1 сентября. Официальный сайт лотереи, где указываются победители и другая информация по акции начал работать ДО 1 сентября. Так что оснований для обвинений в предоставлении некорректной информации нет. Так что сами на досуге почитайте законы и подзаконные акты. :Smiley: 

2. Выше в этой ветке я писал, что не являюсь "официальным представителем ОАО "МегаФон"" Это Ваши измышления.

3. Ваши эмоции я пропускаю

4. По поводу 14-летия, я ответил, что с оформлением телефона ошибся, а потом Alex_Goodwin ответил на этот вопрос в своём посте http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...1&postcount=22
По поводу юристов: Организатор лотереи ЗАО "Мобикон". Это его юристы разрабатывали правила лотереи, а юристы МинФина регистрировали эту лотерею. Сомневаться в их компетенции у меня нет оснований.

5. Я не люблю гадать, я читаю правила и уточняю у юристов и других специалистов, чего и Вам советую.

6. Про унитазные бачки - Вам близка эта тематика? Вы хотите об этом поговорить :Huh: 

7. Про шансы - см. мой пост про шансы лотерей с банковскими картами.

8. ИТАК:
про даты смотрим пункт №1
про стоимость - 34,5 рубля - это стоимость смс с учётом НДС, так что о каких "туда-сюда" Вы говорите мне не понятно.
про московский телефон - Организатор викторины ЗАО "Мобикон", а не МегаФон.

Сущим мучением было для меня читать такой безграмотный текст. Видимо Вы считаете такой стиль показателем крутости. Поверьте мне, выглядит это не очень. Я и сам, порой, грешу медведом и пацталом, но надо же и меру знать. :Smiley: 

Спасибо за высокую оценку качества работы компании МегаФон!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> 2. Выше в этой ветке я писал, что не являюсь "официальным представителем ОАО "МегаФон"" Это Ваши измышления.


но вы там работаете, так?  или вы там неофициально работаете???




> Сущим мучением было для меня читать такой безграмотный текст.


а до этого вашим абонентам было сущим мучением пытаться угадать что написанно бледнозеленым шрифтом по темно-зеленому фону...
а уж чем вы там пацталом грешите нас честно говоря совсем не интересует...


orvman - жжошь как всегда!

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Моя оценка не однозначна, еще раз повторяю, ваша позиция относительно 14-летних спорна. В некоторых случаях можно говорить о мелкой былтовой сделке, в некоторых нет. Где нельзя говорить - там законные представители несовершеннолетнего могут оспорить действия организаторов (Мегафона и Мобикона) по снятию денег с симм-карты зарегистрированной не на ребенка, а на возрослого. (! Детям симки еще не дают - следовательно симка не его, а родителей!)

----------


## pacificatore

> но вы там работаете, так?  или вы там неофициально работаете???
> а до этого вашим абонентам было сущим мучением пытаться угадать что написанно бледнозеленым шрифтом по темно-зеленому фону...
> а уж чем вы там пацталом грешите нас честно говоря совсем не интересует...
> orvman - жжошь как всегда!


Вы путаете понятия "работник компании" и "официальный представитель компании" Работник компании не может выражать официальную точку зрения компании, всё, что им говорится, это его личное мнение и его взгляд. Официальный представитель является олицетворением компании, он доносит официальную точку зрения компании до заинтересованных лиц.

Можно сравнить это, скажем с жителем некоей страны и с послом этой же страны. Разница, я думаю понятна.

Если Вы сейчас загляните на страничку по поводу которой жалуетесь, то увидите, что моими стараниями размер шрифта увеличился, а цвет стал белым http://www.megafon.ru/lp/100za100/index.html  :Wink: 

Кстати, господин orvman это типа местного форумного шута? или я ошибаюсь?

*Alex_Goodwin
*Я согласен с Вами в этическом плане. В юридическом плане, я думаю, всё предусмотрено. Единственное уточнение: не организаторов, а организатора - Мобикон. У семи нянек дитя без глаза. В таком серьёзном деле может быть только 1 организатор.

Да, детям симку *в ЦОА* не дают. Либо родители пишут заявление и регистрируют симку на его имя, либо просто отдают ему свою симку (это кстати не законно). В том и в другом случае они должны осознавать всю полноту ответственности за эти действия.

----------


## MOCT

> Никакого смысла нет что-то делить между своими, так как а) у своих и так всё есть


скажите честно - лично у Вас есть "мерседес"?




> Если Вам кажется, что 100 мерседесов это очень большие деньги, то вспомните про более чем 38 миллионов абонентов МегаФона


38 миллионов формируются примерно таким образом: 8 миллионов реальных юзеров и 30 миллионов тех, кто уже потерял симку, у кого украли телефон с ней, у кого симка заблокировалась, кто сам завязал с этим оператором и т.п.

----------


## pacificatore

*MOCT*, Вы занимаетесь демагогией, и что самое страшное, Вы это прекрасно осознаёте, но всё равно делаете. Зачем :Huh: 
Нет, лично у меня нет мерседеса. у меня другая иномарка, которой я очень доволен  :Smiley: 

про 8 миллионов это вообще, извините, бред. у МегаФона самая строгая политика подсчёта абонентской базы. после 3-6 месяцев молчания (в зависимости от тарифного плана) симка считается недействительной и изымается из статистики. Была у меня тут беседа с таким "экспертом" - сначала, так же как Вы, он пел про раздутую базу и не верил в "строгие правила", а потом, когда через 3 месяца его серебрянный номер, который он берёг, неизвестно зачем, "умер", он очень возмущался и удивлялся этому факту, приводя в пример других операторов у которых симка годами может лежать.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Кстати, господин orvman это типа местного форумного шута? или я ошибаюсь?


оскорбления других участников на форуме запрещенны

насколько я понимаю в ваши обязанности входит отслеживать обсуждение вашей компании в интернете? даже если вам нечего сказать по теме, все равно отвечаете, чтоб ваше сообщение было последним...

----------


## MOCT

> Нет, лично у меня нет мерседеса. у меня другая иномарка, которой я очень доволен


так и запишем - мерседеса нет.
значит у своих есть не все, и лишний мерседес не помешает.




> про 8 миллионов это вообще, извините, бред. у МегаФона самая строгая политика подсчёта абонентской базы. после 3-6 месяцев молчания (в зависимости от тарифного плана) симка считается недействительной и изымается из статистики.


ну это тоже демагогия, ибо проверить сказанное простой обыватель все равно не сможет

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Значит симку детям давать нельзя, а деньги с этой симки с детей снимать можно? У Мобикона с Мегафоном договор есть, есть. Значит организаторы.

----------


## RiC

> ну это тоже демагогия,  ибо проверить сказанное простой обыватель все равно не сможет


Это написано в договоре с абонентом, в разделе "Права оператора..."

----------


## MOCT

> Это написано в договоре с абонентом, в разделе "Права оператора..."


что имеено? что для любого гражданина прозрачен процесс подсчета кол-ва абонентов? или то, что неиспользуемый номер могут заблокировать? во втором я нисколько не сомневаюсь. вот только вычеркивается ли он из статистики - далеко не факт.

p.s. являюсь владельцем 6 телефонов и еще большего кол-ва симок. что удивительно - ни одного Мегафона среди них нет.

----------


## pacificatore

> оскорбления других участников на форуме запрещенны
> 
> насколько я понимаю в ваши обязанности входит отслеживать обсуждение вашей компании в интернете? даже если вам нечего сказать по теме, все равно отвечаете, чтоб ваше сообщение было последним...


Да не входит это ни в какие мои обязанности :Cheesy: . Я же писал, что делаю это исключительно добровольно. И поскольку я делаю это от своего имени и добровольно, я могу выражать своё собственное мнение по любым вопросам. Пост господина orvman показался мне нелепым, поэтому я и задал вопрос относительно его статуса.

Если Вы внимательно почитаете мои посты, то заметите, что все они по делу и отвечают на вопросы участников этого форума :Smiley: .

*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> так и запишем - мерседеса нет.
> значит у своих есть не все, и лишний мерседес не помешает.


=) не люблю мерсы. мне нравится Porsche вот такой  :"http://": pacificatore.livejournal.com/2155.html

Тема окончательно себя исчерпала, некоторые недовольны моим присутствием здесь, поэтому не смею больше обременять Вас своим присутствием.

Если у кого-то появятся вопросы по работе МегаФона - обращайтесь в мой ЖЖ,  :"http://": pacificatore.livejournal.com/7680.html только зарегистрируйтесь, анонимам отвечать не хочу.
Аривидерчи!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Да не входит это ни в какие мои обязанности. Я же писал, что делаю это исключительно добровольно. И поскольку я делаю это от своего имени и добровольно, я могу выражать своё собственное мнение по любым вопросам.


Если бы это входило в ваши обязанности вы бы это делали не добровольно? или не имели бы возвожности выразить свое мнение? 
ТЫндекс утверждает что вы ещё не одной темы про МегаФон не пропустили. 
Мне кажется тему нужно закрыть, ибо от обсуждения лохотронов мы перешли к рекламе МегаФона, а я думаю что подобные акции пиарить через наш форум не стоит.

----------


## Geser

Я думаю что стороны высказали своё мнения, и тем а закрыта во избежание перерастания в ругань

----------

